# انواع الموت في الكنيسة



## montreal (6 يونيو 2006)

*انواع الموت في الكنيسة*

مرحباً,
لي سؤال انواع الموت (الجسدي والأدبي والأبدي او الروحي.)

سؤالي الاول : ما هي تعريفات تلك الانواع الثلاثة ومن اول من صنفها في تاريخ الكنيسة, ابحث عن المرجع سواء كان في كتب للآباء او في الكتاب المقدس نفسه.

سؤالي الثاني: أي نوع هو عقوبة للخطيئة 
وإذا كان المسيح مات عنا جسدياً على الصليب, فمن الذي مات عنا ادبياً وأبديا او روحياً؟

اعلم ان الموضوع متشعب, ولا اريد ان اثقل عليكم بل فقط اطمع في جواب مختصر ورؤوس اقلام ومراجع. 
وشكراً


----------



## montreal (8 يونيو 2006)

معقول مافي جواب ولا حتى توجيه لكتاب او مرجع؟


----------



## ToMa (10 يونيو 2006)

*اولاً : الموت الجسدى : هو خروج الروح من الجسد وإنتقالها الى مكان الانتظار حسب الايمان والاعمال .*

*ثانياً : الموت الادبى : هو موت الاخلاق والضمير لدى الانسان وبالتالى يكون الانسان ميتاً من الناحية الادبية وذلك عند ارتكاب الخطيئة .*

*ثالثاً : الموت الابدى : يأتى فى المرتبة الاخيرة بعد الموت الجسدى فى يوم الدينونة وكل من كانت اعماله وايمانه يدينه فيلقى فى بحيرة النار والكبريت (جهنم) وبهذا يكون الموت الابدى .*

*اما عن اول من صنفها فى تاريخ الكنيسة فلا اعلم بالتحديد من هو .*

*نأتى للنقطة الاهم وهى اى من تلك الانواع يكون عقاب للخطيئة :*

*عندما يخطىء الانسان يحيا فى الموت الادبى (لان الخطية هى فعل التعدى على وصايا الله) .*

*ولكن بعد فعل الخطيئة هناك امراً من اثنان :*

*1 - أما ان يتوب الانسان عن خطيئته (توبة مقبولة صادقة) فتغفر له .*

*2 - وأما ان يظل الانسان على خطيئته بدون توبة وبالتالى يكون عقابه الموت الابدى فى الدينونة (يوم القيامة) . *


*اتمنى انى اكون وضحت ولو شىء بسيط*

*واسف جدا على التأخير فى الرد*​


----------



## heidi (11 يونيو 2006)

*ميرسى ليك يا توما على الموضوع الجميل دة*

*ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك*​


----------



## My Rock (15 يونيو 2006)

*كفيت و وفيت و شفيت يا توما... ربنا يباركك*


----------



## montreal (16 يونيو 2006)

مرحباً بالجميع وشكراً لسيد توما.

عزيزي ألفت انتباهك انك لم تتطرق إلى صلب سؤالي. نعم أجبتَ مشكوراً وعرّفت أنواع الموت الثلاثة في الكنيسة.

الآن هل هذا رأيك الشخصي أم رأي الكنيسة الرسمي؟ إذا كان ذلك رأيك الشخصي فاخبرني.

وإذا كان ذلك هو قول الكنيسة فليتك تدلني على اسم الكتاب أو قول لأحد الآباء الأولين.


لماذا هذا الموضوع لا ينفع ان نقول فيه دون دليل نصي؟ لأنك تتحدث عن صلب العقيدة. 

لاحظ عزيزي أنا لست هنا لأجادلك في العقيدة. كل ما أتمناه أن تتفضل وتدلني على المصادر.



1- المصدر الذي أجد فيه تصنيف أنواع الموت.
2- ما هي أنواع الموت التي تزيلها التوبة ؟ (المصدر مشكورا)
3- ما هي أنواع الموت التي لا تزيلها التوبة ودفعها عنا يسوع (المصدر مشكورا)

فلو لم يكن لديك مصادر فليتك تخبرنا كيف وصلتك المعلومة التي تبني عليها عقيدة الفداء.
شكراً


----------



## REDEMPTION (17 يونيو 2006)

montreal قال:
			
		

> *1- المصدر الذي أجد فيه تصنيف أنواع الموت.*
> *2- ما هي أنواع الموت التي تزيلها التوبة ؟ (المصدر مشكورا)*
> *3- ما هي أنواع الموت التي لا تزيلها التوبة ودفعها عنا يسوع (المصدر مشكورا)*
> 
> *ً*





*+*

*المصدر : الكتاب المقدس *

*الموت الجسدى لازم وحتما لكل انسان .. حتى البار .. كل القديسين ماتوا وكانوا تائبين ويعيشوا فى طهارة وقداسة وكما يقول ايوب البار الذى شهد له انه كامل ويحيد عن الشر  .. قال : يسلم الروح كل بشر جميعا ويعود الانسان الى التراب .  (( ايوب 34 : 15  ))*

*هذا هو موت الجسد وانفصاال الروح عنه وهو لكل انسان و كائن حى على وجه الارض *

*لذا لم يتبقى سوى الموت الادبى او غياب الضمير والموت الروحى والاثنان مرتبطان ببعض .. طالما ان الانسان لم يقدم توبه فى حياته اذا حتما سيموت الموت الروحى وهو عذاب الروح الى الابد كما اوضحت لحضرتك فى مشاركتك الاخرى بنفس العنوان واليك دليل كلامى : *

* لذلك اقول لكم كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس . واما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر للناس ومن قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له . واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي  (( مت 12 : 31 - 32 ))*

*والتجديف على الروح القدس هنا معناه عدم السماع لصوته بداخل كل انسان وتبكيته له على خطاياه ودفعه للتوبه وهذا يعنى ان الانسان الذى يرفض صوت الروح القدس ويظل على خطاياه ولا يقدم توبه فهو اولا .. ميت ادبيا .. ثانياً .. سيموت روحيا الى الابد فى العالم الاتى .. اى الابديه *

*فاى خطيه فى الوجود كله .. تغفر طالما تقدم توبه عنها ... اى خطيه بلا استثناء .. طالما توبتك صادقه*

*اشكرك *


----------



## montreal (18 يونيو 2006)

عزيزي شكراً على جوابك. 
لم اطلب مصدر لتعريف الموت الجسدي, فالمعنى المباشر له في كل اللغات تعني انفصال الروح عن الجسد. أما الموت الأدبي والروحي هما مصطلحان خاصان بالكنيسة وبعقيدتك. 


فسرتم ان التجديف على الروح القدس هو عدم تبكيت النفس والإصرار على عدم التوبة. حسناً, ثم تقول أن كل خطيئة تغفر للإنسان بلا استثناء. (فاى خطيه فى الوجود كله .. تغفر طالما تقدم توبه عنها ... اى خطيه بلا استثناء .. طالما توبتك صادقه)
-----------------------

بذلك يكون قد وصلني نصف الجواب مشكوراً .أما الجزء الأهم فلم يصلني بعد.
مادامت الخطيئة وبعض انواع الموت يتخلص منها المؤمن بالتوبة. 
فما هي أنواع الموت التي لا تزيلها التوبة ودفعها عنك يسوع؟


شكراً


----------



## REDEMPTION (18 يونيو 2006)

*+*

*اسمع يا صديقى الحبيب *

*هذا يستلزم بنا ان نعود الى قصة بدايه الخلق حتى يستقر فى ذهنك معنى الانفصال عن الله و حتمية وجود من يحمل خطايا البشر فى جسده ويموت بدلا من الجميع لان الجميع لن يستطيعوا تقديم (( كفارة )) عن خطاياهم تلك التى اُرتكبت فى حق الله القدوس .... ولما كان الانسان يستوجب الموت بسبب خطيته الاصليه التى تمثلت فى مخالفة ادم وحواء الوصية فجاء المسيح ودفع عن البشريه كلها الموت الروحى الذى يسبب الانفصال الدائم والابدى عن الله كما حفظ بذلك الجنس البشرى من الفناء والهلاك *

*لذا .... يتبين من كلام الكتاب المقدس السابق انه قد جاء المسيح ليصالح الانسان  الخاطىء على الله القدوس .. وتعبير يصالح هذا معناه ان يعطى للانسان فرصه اخرى للحياه الابديه والعيش فى محضر الله القدوس كقول الوحى المقدس على لسان بولس الرسول فى كورنثوس الثانيه (( ولكن الكل من الله الذي صالحنا لنفسه بيسوع المسيح واعطانا خدمةالمصالحة  اي ان الله كان في المسيح مصالحا العالم لنفسه غير حاسب لهم خطاياهم وواضعا فينا كلمة المصالحة )) ( كو 2 : 5 - 18 : 21 ))*
*ولا يمكن ان نفصل موت عن الاخر .. فلا يمكن ان نفصل الموت الادبى عن الموت الروحى لان الاول يؤدى للاخير حتماً ... فطالما انت قد مُت ادبيا اى انك مازلت تقترف الخطايا ولم تقدم عنها توبه صادقه فذلك حتماً سيؤدى لموتك الروحى الابدى والانفصال عن الله *

*ولذا نقول ان المسيح له كل المجد قد دفع عنا كل انواع الموت ... وما الموت الجسدى الا مرحلة انتقال لحياه اروع واعظم ومستمره الى الابد .... فبموت المسيح له كل المجد .. اعطى للانسان فرصه لحياه ابديه دائمة وازال الحاجز بين الله له كل المجد والاكرام وبين الانسان الذى اخطأ فى حق الله *

*انتظر تعليقك *

*سلام ونعمه *


----------



## My Rock (18 يونيو 2006)

موضوعك مكرر يا اخ مونتريال
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5962


----------



## montreal (19 يونيو 2006)

الأستاذ روك معذرة إذا لم انتبه إلى القسم الآخر وقد كتبتُ فيه أني سأقتصر على هذا القسم لأني جئت للسؤال وليس للجدال. أجبت مشكوراً. وقلت (فمن وقت الأكل حُرم من رؤية الله، وخسر صورته المقدسة، واستوجب عقاب خالقه, وليس هو وحده فقط بل ذرّيته معه، لأنه كان نائباً عنها, وهذا هو عهد الأعمال, ونيابة آدم عن ذريته...)

هل تقصد أن الطفل يولد بالموت الأدبي والروحي؟ 

العزيز tarekroshdy 
فهمت من كلامك أن المسيح جاء ليدفع كل أنواع الموت بما في ذلك الموت الروحي. لأن الإنسان لا يستطيع دفع الكفارة. 
وقلتَ سابقاً أن (فاى خطيه فى الوجود كله .. تغفر طالما تقدم توبه عنها ... اى خطيه بلا استثناء .. طالما توبتك صادقه)

إذاً التوبة الصادقة لا تكفي للتخلص من أنواع الموت الثلاثة, بل لابد من كفارة. لماذا؟

تحية


----------



## Twin (31 أغسطس 2006)

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*يا أيتها الأخت الفاضلة موضوعك كبير ومتشعب* *زي ما قلتي مش هتفدري تلميه كدة*
*أنتي لازم تقري كتب هتوضحلك ال أنتي عيزاه وأنتي كنتي عايزة أسماء كتب ومصادر*
*أنا هقولك أسم كتابين بس يارب تلقيهم *
*أول كتاب أسمه طريق السماء للمتنيح منسي يوحنا راعي كنيسة ملوي سابقاً*
*وتاني كتاب أسمه الألئ النفيسة في علوم الكنيسة ليوحنابن سبع*
*ولو ملقتهمش هاتي كتاب البابا ال بيتكلم فيه عن مادة أسمها اللهوت الأدبي*
*ودية مادة في الكلية الأكلريكية بتدرس    أوك                                       **سلام *


----------

